# Best of Model Y Videos



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Opening a thread that compiles the best videos out there of the Model Y!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Here's a well done summation of what we know about the Model Y so far.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

1st Model Y delivery


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Manufacturing advancements discussed, and more...


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

What's different about the Model Y from Model 3


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Steve Martin said:


> What's different about the Model Y from Model 3


- Emergency door release cables in the 2nd row seats
- 5" additional rear legroom 
- 1" wider tires

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Steve Martin (Jan 7, 2017)

First "in depth" review


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Introducing the heat pump


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

A nice tour of the Y:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Doug DeMuro


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Sandy Munro's Model Y tear down reveals a spaceship disguised as a CUV.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245855856559714306


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

@TrevP I cringed too, the way Jay Leno closed the frunk.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm with Leno. I really have no need for or desire to own a SUV... I prefer the 3.


----------



## DanSz (Feb 1, 2019)

TomT said:


> I'm with Leno. I really have no need for or desire to own a SUV... I prefer the 3.


That's crazy talk! On Tesla forums, only the newest car is desirable and everyone should be upgrading Like they do a phone.

I'm kidding. Some people have a preferred body style or vehicle size, or an application that requires one over the other.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

DanSz said:


> That's crazy talk! On Tesla forums, only the newest car is desirable and everyone should be upgrading Like they do a phone.
> 
> I'm kidding. Some people have a preferred body style or vehicle size, or an application that requires one over the other.


I would've loved to own the Model 3 but the wifey found the lower seat height to be unbearable for her bad back. Taller seat height is a must have. Plus, the extra room and utility are ideal for our family especially for longer trips and lugging around car seats, strollers, bikes, etc.

We've recently decided for her to get the Model Y and I'll get the Cybertruck, hopefully by next year. Fingers crossed.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

His & her reviews from Model 3 owners.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

The German version of the Model Y might be worth the wait.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I think John Rettinger posted an excellent Model Y review, and from multiple perspectives (but with the same conclusion!):


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice review of the 3rd row seats.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Testing the RWD Model Y in the snow.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Model Y arrives in Germany.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Gorgeous scenery.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Gorgeous shots. Makes me jealous even though my wife and I drove the same roads in my Model3 back in spring of 2019. We were driving on the Icefields Parkway nearing the end of our 2 weeks there, came around a corner to see another spectacular vista out the windshield; neither of us reacted in any way to the beauty we were seeing. This was the moment we knew we'd seen enough and it was time to head home.

I'm certain you loved your trip as much as we did ours.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

FRC said:


> Gorgeous shots. Makes me jealous even though my wife and I drove the same roads in my Model3 back in spring of 2019. We were driving on the Icefields Parkway nearing the end of our 2 weeks there, came around a corner to see another spectacular vista out the windshield; neither of us reacted in any way to the beauty we were seeing. This was the moment we knew we'd seen enough and it was time to head home.
> 
> I'm certain you loved your trip as much as we did ours.


No, that's not me in the video. But I'd love to go there someday soon.

Icefields Parkway - noted!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Updates plus tips & tricks.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Model Y rescues stuck BMW


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

New colors from Berlin


----------

